# Taxidermy help!



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Long story made short.

I had a bear mounted in the 3/4 position last year. I can't hardly stand the smell of this thing any more. I had to put it into the closet so that my game room doesn't smell like s---. It's not a rotten meat smell; its more like the cape/hide was not cleaned very well.

I have two bear rugs that smell great - that is they have no smell at all. I have a coyote mount from 5-6 years ago that stinks too. It smells like a dirty old dog. I think the guy that did my bear mount just did a crappy job cleaning the hide and now I'm stuck with a $700 dollar reminder of a great hunt that I must keep in the closet. 

Belive me when I say - this breaks my heart. My game room is my heven on earth; I want this bear to be seen (just not smelled).

Is this a common problen with this type of animal in this type of mount? The guy that mounted my yote told me to use carpet fresh, and then later he told me to wash it being careful of the paint on the face. None of that ever worked.

I would appreciate any advice on this. I don't believe for a second that just because a game animal is smelly in life means that the mount will stink too. I know theres a way to clean the odor out (my rugs don't smell. I will be going back to my taxidermist but I know what hes going to say. 

Please respond.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Sorry you posted on the holiday weekend, or I'm sure you would have had an answer by now....Give it a couple of days 'til members get back from vacation destinations; we have a couple of sponsoring members who are taxidermists and I'm sure they will have meaningful input on this.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

here is a taxidermist that deals with most every thing around .. I have had him do work and he has handled MANY emergencys like yours -- make shure youi give cliff your email adress or ph # [email protected] here is an other one just say the toolman sent you for #a1 treatment!! ==tool== [email protected] http://www.woodystaxidermy.com/forums/index.php?s=


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Dave, My bear smelled too for a couple of months. My whole den smelled like it. It eventually went away. How long has it been since you got it back. Did you call the taxidermist?


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

I would try a product called Finishing deodorizer by Knobloch.

You can get it from McKenzies taxidermy supply 1800-279-7985
part#k805 1qt $14.95


www.mckenziesp.com

I use this on all my coyote skunks mink and everything else that stinks. Directions included. i hope this helps feel free to PM me if you have other questions.


Rob


----------



## Recurve (Dec 6, 2000)

Why would a properly tanned hide stink? It seems like the tanning process would clean and deodorize a hide. Just curious.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

I had a shoulder mount and my bear stunk too, I've had it for about 9 months now and the smell pretty much went away. The taxidermist said in the begining its normal and it will take a couple of months to go away. anyhow, it turned out nice


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

I got the bear mount back maybe 4 months ago. 

The yote is 4-5 years old and it smells the worst. There is no chanse that it will ever smell ok without some sort of help.


Marco, 

I have not gone to see John yet. I did not want to call him; rather see him in person. 

Taxidemist,

I'll try the product, thanks!


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

It is to hard to answer all the questions asked here but I will atempt to shed some light on this subject.

there is many reasons for the smell, it all depends on the tan used perserve the hide. if it was taned at a tannery? if so chances are it will not smell from the get go.

Was it tanned in shop? (still a great way to tan) if so it may have not been washed as many times or degreased well.


Is it humid in your trophy room? (basement) Just like when a dog gets wet then drys then its humid or a little wet from rain he stinks agin.

Coyote and bear are very greasy and stinky animals their for hard to get real clean. I myself thought I had my yotes very clean and oder free until my buddy called and asked if this thing should stink. I said yes anything that eats what they eat will always stink LOL I took it back and cleaned it some more with the chemicals listed above in last post and it was fine. Also as a taxidermist we always are dealing with and smelling stinky animals so what smells fine to us might not smell good to you.


I mounted a Fallow deer for a friend it was in the shop when another friend of mine was mounting a skunk in my shop----- long story short when my friend brought the follow deer home his wife said what smells like skunk! Whoops!!!!!!!

Rob


----------

